# Skyline forum is not needed



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

cos I mean if you have a skyline u should be too busy getting head, not posting on the forums
am i right?


----------



## r33gtr hopeful (Aug 1, 2006)

wow, for your 248th post here i would like to say well done. i was thinking the same thing but you said it first. i know if i had a skyline thats what i would be doin'. :loser:


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Seva said:


> cos I mean if you have a skyline u should be too busy getting head, not posting on the forums
> am i right?


That's why every time I leave the house I remember to put on my stainless steel underware, just so I can make it to the store and back! I have yet to meet a woman that wants to have her tonsils tickled in the font seat of one. It ain't that big-a-deal!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL Ive got a big BULL BAR on the front of my car. So I can protect the paintwork from all the girls throwin themselves on the car!!


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Honestly, do chicks even know what a Skyline is? They know ferrari, but probably can't name a model. They know porsche, but again probably can't name one. They know Mercedes... But skyline? I doubt it. Chicks know money, not performance. 

Before I offend too many women, let me clarify that MOST girls don't know what a Skyline is and probably don't care....Kinda like we guys think about shoes.


----------



## mosby (Dec 13, 2006)

sweet3rdgen said:


> Honestly, do chicks even know what a Skyline is? They know ferrari, but probably can't name a model. They know porsche, but again probably can't name one. They know Mercedes... But skyline? I doubt it. Chicks know money, not performance.
> 
> Before I offend too many women, let me clarify that MOST girls don't know what a Skyline is and probably don't care....Kinda like we guys think about shoes.


They DO know, at least here where I live... Girls are allmost as good to notice that I drive a SKYLINE.. But ofc some girls just like the car and they dunno what car it is..
But if a girl looves cars she will probley notice its a Skyline 

It doesnt go a day I dont meet people, both boys and girls, who notice my car and some girls are like: WEEEEE! ITS A SKYLINE!!!!

I love it!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

that's right


plus i bet they all saw fast and the furious


wawaweeah


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Seva said:


> that's right
> 
> 
> plus i bet they all saw fast and the furious
> ...


Nah, they just saw Paul Walker and asked what kind of car he was driving....thats all. SWEET3RDGEN was right in saying that chicks know money, not so much cars. All you have to do is mention what the car costs or what it is worth and that is when they pay attention to what kind of car it is. If you are "getting head" as you so eloquently put it for owning one in your home town, I am sure that fire was introduced not too long ago there along with the wheel as well. (This comment is sponsored by Bud Light.)


----------

